

Entrepreneurs Are The New Labor - erkkie
http://www.forbes.com/sites/venkateshrao/2012/09/03/entrepreneurs-are-the-new-labor-part-i

======
erkkie
Quote: As software eats the world, every sort of engineering (and indeed,
every sort of profession organized along lines suggested by the physical
sciences, including fields like medicine) is becoming effectively a branch of
computer science.

This is sort of what I've been thinking for a long while that in essence
(being able to write) software truly is the new literacy. In a sense scribes
("pure programmers" with no additional domain skills) are being also
deprecated day by day.

------
grej
This is a very interesting read and the parallels here are indeed fascinating.
I think one potential difference this time is the emergence of digital,
decentralized currencies. If that trend continues, it will be more difficult
for bankers to exert the same type of control they did in the gilded age
without control over all of the capital.

------
rahimnathwani
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5648839](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5648839)

